# What cat litter to use



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

Following on from my previous thread and after readin other threads about cats/kittens not using litter tray etc my kitten does not cover the poo in the litter tray iin fact unlike my previous kitten whom used to cover his wee and poo and make a right old mess by it going all over the floor this little fella just does not follow suit and i suspect he does not like the litter, it is smartcat wood pellets clumping anyone any ideas on good litter obviously not too expensive, i did read about that kitten litter that attracts them to the liiter tray cat attract has anyone tried this and does it work??? My only concern is what on earth do they use in it to attract the kitten in the 1st place


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

i use either chick crumbs http://www.feedem.co.uk/small-holde...medium=ppc&utm_term=7762&utm_campaign=froogle (clumps, absorbs odours, cheap, etc) or cats best http://www.petplanet.co.uk/category.asp?dept_id=506&gclid=CO-ij568554CFeZr4wodzVYzJw (same properties)


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i use premium choice cat litter, it`s great!

i`ve wondered what chick crumbs is like really. i tried to use wood based ones or paper but cause my 2 have bushy tails and long fur it sticks to them and gets dragged around the house so i was wondering if chick crumbs would also do this?


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

well cats best has some really good reviews so think gonna give it a try thanks everyone for feedback


----------



## em1986 (Oct 9, 2009)

I use pets at home clumping litter and my two are happy with that.
My 2 have 3 litter trays and I clean them out twice a day - If I miss one clean out Tansy starts walking around crying!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I've used Cats Best Oko Plus for the last 7 years and wouldn't use anything else.

If the litter you were using before is pellets then some cats, especially babies don't like the feel of that on their paws. There is Cat Attract, that contains an ingredient supposedly herbal smell that attracts the cat to wee on the litter, and from the reports I have seen it does work. However, the litter itself is clumping clay which is not ideal.

You can buy the attract mixture on its own Cat Attract Litter :: Cats & Kittens :: R & L Pet Products - Pet food, litter, hygiene, accessories & toys (scroll to the bottom of the page) I think its supposed to be used with clumping litter which Oko Plus is, so if you still have an issue you could always try mixing some of the attract mixture into it.

Oko Plus is definitely more environmentally and kitten friendly that clay based litters.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i use premium choice cat litter, it`s great!
> 
> i`ve wondered what chick crumbs is like really. i tried to use wood based ones or paper but cause my 2 have bushy tails and long fur it sticks to them and gets dragged around the house so i was wondering if chick crumbs would also do this?


I have a Maine Coon cross and she doesn't have a problem with the chick crumbs


----------



## em1986 (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry to jump in here - but why is clumping litter not ideal?


----------



## Shabbydoll (Oct 7, 2008)

Clumping litter has been known to cause problems, especially with young kittens, when they clean themselves afterwords. This can cause intestinal and bowel problems with the intenstinal walls being covered with a hard coating. Clumping litter also has a lot chemicals like sodium bentonite or silica. These are the chemicals that cause the litter to clump but can also cause the clumps internally if swallowed.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Its the clumping clay litters that are a problem for the reasons Shabbydoll has stated. Oko Plus is clumping, but it doesn't contain the same things as the clay litters.

I used to use Ever Clean, which the cats loved until I had my first litter. I used paper for the kittens until I thought they were passed the eating litter stage and when they were 10 weeks old changed back to Ever Clean. First thing one of them did was to get in and start eating it. It of course clumped in his mouth, he pawed at his mouth flicking it into his eyes - where it clumped in the corner all in a matter of minutes. I had to scrape the litter off the roof of his mouth with water soaked Q tips. Never used it again after that experience.


----------



## em1986 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ohh I didnt realise that - Mine have not eaten it at all but I know it sometimes gets we on their paws - woudl you recommend I change?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If they aren't eating it and its usually only very young kittens that eat it, Ted must have just been a bit slow, its really down to personal choice.

You can probably find pros and cons for all sorts of litters. I did read that clay based litters were better at killing viruses such as the corona virus, so helped with the transmission of that, so its really down to personal choice and what works for you and your cats. If you change to something else because it does this, or is better for this reason and the cats don't like it and refuse to use it, it defeats the object. All anyone else can say is what they prefer and why.


----------



## em1986 (Oct 9, 2009)

Okay thanks for that!

I think I'll stick with it then as they seem to like using it and they dont eat it!


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

I had a persian cat who sadly had to be put to sleep earlier this year. I used to use catsan cat litter for her. Maybe it's not the best stuff but I could get it everywhere - any supermarket and it was reasonably priced. Also with the long hair she had it never stuck to her and she was very happy to use it so that suited me! They have a new thing called smart packs which have a pad at the bottom that absorbs smells/odours/excess 'liquid' and means it last longer. It just opens out and fits over the tray. When it's done you pull the sides up and they have a string hidden in the lining and it all ties up neatly. 

Good luck finding something that suits you and your cat.

Laura


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

well think me have resolved some of the issue with little tom not using litter tray we been having knew kitchen fitted and some days aint had water so sprayed litter tray with dettol and after reading some of the comments realised the smell of what i am using is putting him off, so other night cleaned litter tray using just washing up liquid and warm water and hey preston he seems okay but still think may try another litter, however the problem if him peeing on top of my stairs not resolved he got upstairs yesterday and hubby just caught him peeing in same spot as he had done 3 x before so people so any help with regards to removing the odour even though i cannot smell it he can and no doubt as he grows i will he will continue to go to the same spot have used bio washing gel to clean but his little nose got the scent he really his a little devil


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Simple solution form Pets @ home - about £6 for a large bottle - works a dream.


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

thank you so much everyone for your help


----------

